# Today's Woot...Sony Readers $109.99



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

As my title suggests, today Woot has the Sony pocket reader for only 109.99


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Woot!  That's a good deal!

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I loved this part of the description:



> Of course there will always be those technophobic, progress-averse Luddites who'll whine about how you never have to worry about battery life with an olde-fashioned book of pulped and bound tree flesh. But you know something, Grandpa? You never have to worry about a sewage clog when you poop in a chamber pot, either. Does that make it better than our fancy, newfangled indoor plumbing?


Betsy


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Woot! That's a good deal!
> 
> Betsy


I thought so too so it makes me want to buy it just because it seems like such a good deal and then I would be able to read library books. Of course since I am on iPad watch(It's supposed to be delivered Friday) and already have my Kindle, I can't justify getting it right now even with its being offered at such a good price.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I loved this part of the description:
> 
> Betsy


LOL I love Woot's little stories.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Woot!  I, too, think the write ups are often the best things on offer on a daily basis!  Mind you, $115 (including shipping) is a good price for the Sony (note it's the 5" screen one, no wireless) but I have no particular need. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

"liberry" books....

Betsy


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Speaking of "woots," Ann, did you ever try out your touch screen thingy?

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I haven't had time to play with it yet. . .it's just a little thing that clips onto the screen or a paper tablet, and comes with a stylus. . . . .honestly, I have to clear a big enough space on my desk to PUT a paper tablet.    Might be a good project for today.


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

not a bad price


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Did anyone see which Kindle was featured on this morning's woot-off? It had a 6" Kindle listed for $149.99. I'm sorry I missed this, especially if it was the K3.

Here's the tweet.

@wootoff $149.99 : Amazon Kindle Wireless Reading Device 6" Display Global Wireless http://www.woot.com about 10 hours ago via web


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's a direct link: http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=13960

Looks like it was the K2


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Here's a direct link: http://www.woot.com/Blog/ViewEntry.aspx?Id=13960
> 
> Looks like it was the K2


Phew! Thanks, Ann. We already have one of those.


----------

